# Line Counter



## Guest (15. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es irgend ein Tool oder Eclipse Plugin das mir von meinem ganzen Projekt die Anzahl der Codezeilen, Kommentarzeilen, Anzahl der Klassen usw. eben so Projekt Statistik anzeigt/aufbereitet?
gruß


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2007)

Eins für Anzahl der Code und Kommentarzeilen hab ich mal geschrieben. Ist allerdings sehr rudimentär  :wink: 
Wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin kann ich's raussuchen.


----------



## madboy (15. Jun 2007)

evtl. hilft das: http://metrics.sourceforge.net/


----------

